# Speargun To Slingshot X-Bow ?



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, I woke up this morning with a radical idea. I have my old speargun (75cm) which is open track
View attachment 10550
View attachment 10551
which I really don't use much, and I'm going to attempt to transform it into a sort of Crossbow similar to the ones Jörg made. Any ideas or input would be appreciated
-Josh


----------

